# Weird Dream



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Could anyone tell me what they think my dream means:

I was in a church with my best friend as we were setting up for a party, maybe it was my birthday but I'm not sure, we were in doubt that everyone that had been invited would turn up, if any. before we'd started setting up I decided to take a photo of the church to show a sort of before and after. I walked over to once corner and floated up to the celing so I could get a better view (weird I know).

When I took the photo it showed the party in full action and also showed that everyone who had been invited did infact turn up.

What does this mean?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

I belive Black Box would be able to help you out with that.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11644

Greg


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Points to the post above yours 

Greg


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Dreams are always "logical" :roll:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Whoa, your dream sounds amazing!
It means if you were able to take an elevated/spiritual view, maybe everything would seem complete and full of celebration. That's how I'd interpret it. It's positive.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

[One] said:


> Weird dream:
> My brains were hanging out but I was still normal.


I'd interpret that as no longer identifying yourself with your mental abilities which has got to be a good thing.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

~Rozanne~ said:


> Whoa, your dream sounds amazing!
> It means if you were able to take an elevated/spiritual view, maybe everything would seem complete and full of celebration. That's how I'd interpret it. It's positive.


Maybe I'm heading towards a DP/depression/anxietyless future.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Black Box?!

hehe.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I messaged him and hes gonna get back to me shortly


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

He's awesome with dreams, good man


----------



## severed (Jun 11, 2007)

I had a weird dream last night!

I was driving to my cabin in the dream world (so everything was different but really familiar). I was having mad amounts of de ja vu at the beginning. Anyways, the river system had been changed; diverted, there were canals... My brother and I went to the lake and got into our kayaks and started to paddle out on to the lake. I ended up in the water for some reason, and was trying to climb into my brothers kayak because it sat two people. There were slimy weeds everywhere, I distinctly rememer the gross feeling and freaking out because I thought I would get leeches all over me.

THe next bit is fuzzy, but we end up on land and we are walking through this town/village/city. Everything is very old, and the town is vibrant, the architecture was brilliant (I thought I had ended up in a European country). We walked into this square and the building were exquisite; and then there were some guys from like the 17th century talking about religion or politics or something along those lines. I was under the impression that I was at a university or something. Again, water was very prevalent in this part of my dream.

Any ideas with this one? Ya, my dreams are usually long and complicated so I have trouble understanding them. Does anyone else get de ja vu in their dreams??


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

severed said:


> Any ideas with this one? Ya, my dreams are usually long and complicated so I have trouble understanding them. Does anyone else get de ja vu in their dreams??


I would be happy to give my interpretation. Just let me know if you want the interpretation posted or PM'ed

PS. Thanks for the testimonial suz :wink:

BB


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Ok, this is what Black Box said:

Your dream is defiantly spiritual in the sense that you are looking to evolve your spirituality. Your friend is an aspect of self ready for a rebirth of sorts, I think you may wish sometimes for a new/fresh start. A friend with you also means support, you feel you need a little support at the moment James. You are not really happy with the way you think people see you at the moment and would like an improved image, but not in a surface type way, Its more like you feel you would like to be seen as more serious sometimes?? You want people to know you have more depth. I also think you would like to see the world in a new way as well. You are ready to move on from your old self but you are a bit reluctant to make the change, you want to hang on to a part of your old self so you take a photo. You are now comfortable to leave your old self and elevate to the next stage in your life. You pause for a while and look back at your life from a different view. It is a very positive dream, your unconscious is telling you that the changes you have been thinking about making in your life are the correct ones, you know what you have to do to move on/out of your current cycle. Your unconscious just wants to celebrate these changes, embrace them. The fact that it is your birthday suggests that you are like I said earlier looking for new beginnings.
You also mentioned that you walked over to the corner, that makes me think you are feeling trapped and although you have friends you still feel a sense of loneliness. The positive thing is you rise up above that thought. If you make all the changes you have been thinking about you will be surprised at just how much better you feel. Just a side note:
I think you also have a feminine side we all do, but I think you wish you could show just a little bit more of it now and again.

Thanks again Black Box, I really appriciate you taking the time to interperate my dream.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

That's it jimmyb; get the pink shirt out :mrgreen:


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

ok, Only if you get your pink skirt out, then maybe :wink:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Is that a euphemism for something?! :lol:


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I don't know... :?

Maybe.. :roll:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hahaha, it's a good job I haven't got my old lady face on...

_Pink skirt..._ I've heard that somewhere before, I'm terribly naive though


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Come to think of it, that does sound a bit rude doesn't it.

It wasn't intended that way - sorry to disappoint.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well in that case we can dance around in pink skirts and shirts all day long jimmy! Get your gay on boy!!


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Gay on?

You'd best start praying for a miracle then girl! 

:lol:


----------

